# CD-Cover und Label



## nook (18. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen allerseits..

Von vielen Seiten habe ich schon gehört, dass man für eine Mediengestalter-Ausbildung auch ruhig den Entwurf eines CD-Covers als Arbeitsprobe mitschicken sollte/kann. Aus diesem Grund dachte ich mir, das mache ich jetzt mal. 
Hier ist ein Entwurf für die Band "3 Corner Circle", in der ich Bass spiele. Die Musik ist teils sehr Temporeich, aber auch sehr melancholisch/melodisch.

Leider hatte ich jetzt keine eigenen Promofotos, sodass ich mich bei Angelina Jolie und Silbermond bedienen musste 

Front-Cover 
Back-Cover 
CD-Label 

Wäre nett, wenn ihr die Bilder mal kritisch unter die Lupe nehmen würdet.
mfg nook

*edit* Ich habe es jetzt geändert. Die größen kamen mir auch irgendwie sehr komisch vor. Ich hatte allerdings gegooglet und nur die angaben 15cm X 11,8cm gefunden. Aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Pianoman (18. Juli 2005)

Servus.
Als zuküftiger Mediengestalter solltest Du (vor Allem, wenn's als Arbeitsprobe dienen soll) drauf achten, daß die Formate stimmen. Und ein CD-Cover hat 120x120 mm ist also quadratisch. Zu den Inhalten selber kann ich Dir noch nix sagen, ich laß es mal auf mich wirken 

Grüße.


----------



## versuch13 (18. Juli 2005)

Hi, ist nicht schlecht. Es wirkt ein wenig zu unsauber. Und das Logo zieht alles etwas runter denke ich. Aber vom Stil her ist es nicht schlecht. 

 Gruß


----------



## nook (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo, entschuldige, aber ich versteh nicht direkt, was du sagen willst. Zu "unsauber"; damit meinst du sicherlich nicht "grunge", oder?
Und "das logo ziehts runter" heißt? Es gefällt dir nicht?


----------



## AKrebs70 (18. Juli 2005)

```
Und "das logo ziehts runter" heißt? Es gefällt dir nicht?
```
versuch13 meint wohl eher das der Schriftzug besser am Ende nicht abfallent sein soll. Schriftzüge die nach unten gehen wirken halt negativ. Schriftzüge die positiv ins Auge fallen sollten immer nach oben gehen.
Ansonsten gefält mir Deine Arbeit sehr gut.

Axel


----------



## versuch13 (18. Juli 2005)

Nein nein, nichts gegen Grunge. Wie gesagt, ich finde es vom Stil her gut. Unsauber, finde ich z.B. das die Titel die ganz Links stehen, zu wenig Abstand nach Links haben, und insgesamt finde ich die Titel Positionierungen nicht gut, die Abstände dazwischen.
 Die Bildbearbeitung des Fotos auf der Rückseite ist gut gelungen. Aber auf der Front finde ich, wirkt es einfach zu unsauber, einfach nicht gut. Mach das doch genauso wie auf der Rückseite, hol noch die Grautöne mit rein usw.. 

 Ja, und das Logo gefällt mir einfach absolut nicht, wie AKrebs70 schon sagt, liegt es an der Typo, aber ich finde es so oder so auch nicht richtig gut. Aber ich nehme an das hast du nicht gemacht und es soll mit drauf oder?


 Gruß


----------



## nook (22. Juli 2005)

Ich habe mir deine Kritik jetzt mal zu Herzen genommen und die Bilder verändert.
Auch das Logo habe ich verändert und muss sagen, dass es MIR deutlich besser gefällt.


----------



## versuch13 (22. Juli 2005)

Ja, finde es auch besser, vor allem die Front. Die Rückseite aber auch, das passt so besser. Probier wenn du Lust hast vielleicht nochmal die unteren beiden Titel weiter nach links zu setzen (so dass Titel 7 dem ersten bündig ist) , und etwas dichter zusammen..
 Keine Ahnung ob es so dann besser aussieht, musst du mal versuchen, auf jeden Fall dichter zusammen.


 Gruß


----------

